# Forum Update



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

I'm expecting a forum update within the next week. Hopefully it'll go smooth and you won't even notice it. But that's not my luck.........so........

You can report any problems you're having to the "Bug's Forum". :computer: Hopefully there won't be any, and it shouldn't be something that can't be fixed within the day.

Thank you for your patience. :beer:


----------



## SiouxperDave (Sep 3, 2002)

I like it.


----------



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

Thanks!!!

It's more secure and will be better for search engine compliance.

Enjoy!


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

:beer:

Good Job Chris!


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

NICE! :rock: [/i]


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

The baby blue is very soothing and easier to read...Matt gives it a two thumbs up! :beer:


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Much better background. That old brown background made it very difficult to read text.


----------

